# I D Help Please



## mac61 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone i am new to this and fairly new to watch collecting.Last week i purchased a pocket watch from an antique fair, it has no makers name on the face but on the mechanism it has the name 'fortuna'. It looks to be quite old but i cannot identify it. Has anyone heard fo this name before or can give any information about it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Mac and welcome to :rltb: Try to get some pics up and we may be able to help you....


----------



## mac61 (Feb 19, 2011)

I will take a few pictures but was interested as to whether anyone has heard of the name before... thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a great place to be :yes:

:notworthy:

Mac, why you're being asked for photos is simple, in antique watches, it was common for movements and cases to be married up by watchmakers or jewellers, and although it says "fortunas" on the plates, that may be a jewellers "aftermark". Some of the guys here may recognise the actual movement from a piccie, and that will give you a start into researching where your watch came from originally 

Have you asked google about "fortuna watches"? - that might show up something as well!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

"Fortuna" was used by about 9 manufacturers in Switzerland, Germany and the States. Photos would help to exclude some of them...


----------

